# Problème de mise à jour Ipad et de récupération



## ElisaD (15 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 

Il y a peu, j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une nouvelle mise a jour disponible pour mon Ipad 2. J'ai voulu l'installer, il s'est éteint et a demandé à se connecter à Itunes. Je l'ai fait, mais Itunes dit : "Itunes a détecté un Ipad en mode de récupération. Vous devez restaurer cet Ipad afin qu'il puisse être utilisé avec Itunes." J'ai donc cliqué pour restaurer mais cela supprimerait toutes mes données y compris mes photos qui sont vitales à ma survie  
Je ne peux donc pas accéder à ma tablette, je suis bloquée sur une image indiquant que je dois me connecter à Itunes...:mouais:
Avez-vous des solutions afin de ne pas supprimer mes données?

Merci d'avoir lu cette tartine (au choco!) Merci d'avance et je t'ai vu derrière ton écran te moquer de moi


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Juin 2014)

Si tu avais fais une sauvegarde, tu ne perdra rien (elle sera installée après la restauration). Sinon désolé pas de solution...


----------



## ElisaD (15 Juin 2014)

Mais justement, aucun des ordinateurs où je faisais mes mises a jour ne le reconnait


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Juin 2014)

Alors dommage, les photos sont perdues a jamais...

Règle d'or: toujours sauver toutes ses photos dans différents endroits (moi je le sauve sur un Nas en raid 1, sur le cloud et sur 2 disque externe).


----------



## ElisaD (15 Juin 2014)

Bon, merci de votre aide


----------

